# TetraTec Ex600 flow rate issue?



## Radik (5 Jan 2011)

Hi All

I just bought new Ex600 and measured flow without any filter media. To my surprise I got only half of the claimed max flow rate. 1 liter filled in 12seconds = 300L/h. Test was done in recommended min/max distance from tank. 

Any idea if I have faulty unit and should seek replacement or is this normal? Or they gave me head from Ex400 in Ex600 box although Sticker on head saying Ex600 but that can be changed...

Thanks for help


----------



## Tom (5 Jan 2011)

The flow rate is calculated without anything attached to or in the filter. The pump output may be 600lph or close to, but when you add any restrictions such as a canister, hoses or media (I know you ran it empty) it will change. The height of the pipes is also a very influential factor.


----------



## Radik (5 Jan 2011)

Thanks Tom so real flow rate of every filter on the market could be just half of claimed. I guess it has to be enough for 65L tank.


----------



## Tom (6 Jan 2011)

Yeah I doubt there's a filter out there that will do exactly what is claimed on the box, although that seems like quite a drop down to 300. Makes me want to test my EX1200 now!


----------



## Radik (6 Jan 2011)

Please do I am curious to know


----------



## Tom (6 Jan 2011)

My EX1200 tried and tested, with media (not cleaned for a while, It's overdue!) and pipes at tank level - 720LPH

Tom


----------



## Radik (6 Jan 2011)

Thanks yours looks better, I'll try with media maybe it has some impact on flow rate


----------



## Radik (6 Jan 2011)

So tested again I just used baskets, foams and bioballs inside no other media and flow rate was 360L/h.
I also tested my other filter which is suppose to be replaced by Tetratec, Aquael Minikani 80 rated at 300L/h and he is giving 225L/h fully packed with media + polishing pad. So not that bad filter at all but now I feel cheated and wants to  return TetraTec to Zooplus.


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Jan 2011)

Good luck finding a filter that delivers it's claimed rating. On average you get 50%. The bigger the filter and the more media, the lower the flow. Vertical distance from the water also causes gravitational/backpressure losses, and tubing length causes frictional losses. That's why we have the 10X rule.

Cheers,


----------

